# Holbrook Shawl



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions. Hope to publish the pattern within the next week or two. 

I used the most fabulous fingering weight yarn, Black Sheep Dyeworks Merino Sock in the Delphinium colorway, about 650 yards on US 5s. Blocked dimensions: 66" x 26".

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions.
> 
> I used the most fabulous fingering weight yarn, Black Sheep Dyeworks Merino Sock in the Delphinium colorway, about 650 yards on US 5s. Blocked dimensions: 66" x 26"
> 
> I am on schedule to publish the pattern within the next week or two.


That is one of the most beautiful pieces of work I have ever seen!!
 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous. The knitting world is lucky to have you to share your talents.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is just beautiful! I love it! Each design you create is more beautiful than the last, which seems impossible since they are all so amazing. I want to get your latest triangle shawl design, then I am getting this one!! The color is just perfect as well.

Your designs are works of art!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is beautiful, absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## gaynor66 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow stunning x


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Takes my breath away.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

That is beautiful, will be getting it when it is published. I made the Ashton and will be making the Elizabeth next. I love all of your patterns.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! You are very kind. I'm so glad you all like the design. Since it is rather different from my other ones, I was keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Oh, Dee! I'm ready to start -- have yarn and needles -- just waiting... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful and perfect timing. I was thinking of knitting a shawl for my mom for Christmas and I think this may be the one. Thank you for all your wonderful designs Dee!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow. Everything you do is beautiful! Can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That shawl took my breath away, beyond gorgeous!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous,the pattern is lovely your knitting is neat infact perfect and the colour you have chosen must have just been dyed for this piece.I love it.


----------



## Steph Wylie (Sep 4, 2012)

Soooo pretty - your pictures are outstanding too! =)


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

So very beautiful!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Just beautiful!! Put me on the list for this one for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Dee -
It is breathtaking and in my favorite color. Where did you get the yarn (local or mail order)?


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Fantabulous! I've been waiting for a non-triangle shawl. I love the winding border. It reminds me of an ivy my Grandmother had trained around her front porch. 

That's the same exact yarn and colorway I used on Alex. It's simply sensuous!

Put me on the list! Thank you for the new shape!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Your shawl is stunning!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Dee, your Holbrook Shawl is absolutely gorgeous!!! Such an intricate and beautiful design and pattern!!! Your work is exquisite and unique!!! Thank you for sharing your beautiful designs with us!!!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

This shawl is gorgeous with the circular motion of the design-LOVE IT!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

BTW...what's the story on the name for this one? I enjoy the name stories as much as the patterns!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for your nice comments! I have said it before, but this site has inspired me to do the best designs I can come up with because you all deserve it! There had been comments (Dee, I'm looking at you!) previously about folks wanting a circular bottom, and other regarding preferring no spine down the middle, and so here you have it.

I also like my patterns to progress skill-wise, so that is why I added the knitted on border. It is so fun to do, and not really all that hard. A lot of bang for the buck, so to speak!

I will probably do a KAL with this one if there is interest.



CharleenR said:


> Hi Dee -
> It is breathtaking and in my favorite color. Where did you get the yarn (local or mail order)?


Thanks! The yarn can be purchased on Etsy.... the company is Black Sheep Dyeworks. It is wonderful yarn. I've used her lace weight as well. The dyeing is so subtle and lovely.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I bought some yarn for a shawl (will be my first) have just been waiting to find the "right" one. I do believe this is it absolutely gorgeous!! I will be waiting for the instructions! Thank you for designing and sharing such beautiful work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What can I say? You know that I think it is beautiful, and I am one of those who wasn't sure about the semi circular shawl design when it was first mentioned. I just love it. This will be a classic. It is so special and different with the stockinette panels, the patterned center and then the knit on lace border. It is really eye-catching.

Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> BTW...what's the story on the name for this one? I enjoy the name stories as much as the patterns!


Whereas my other shawl-naming stories are a bit more wholesome in nature, the story is this:

About 18 years ago, when driving cross-country to my new home in Hollywood, CA, I stayed overnight in Holbrook, AZ, outside of the Painted Desert in eastern Arizona. We spent the evening at DeeDee and PeeWee's Cholla Lounge partying with the locals and having a grand old time. I was on my way to get married in Las Vegas to my ex-husband at the Elvis wedding chapel. (True.) The whole town pretty much was in this bar and was so warm and welcoming, toasting our marriage in advance and making us feel like we'd been born and raised there. It was one of those lovely experiences bonding with complete strangers that you remember the rest of your life.

Shortly after, I named a parrot Holbrook in memory of those wonderful people. That bird was one of the dearest creatures I have ever know. She is no longer with us, and that husband has since been replaced (upgraded, I like to say) with a superior "keeper" model, but the memory of that special night and my sweet parrot Holbrook lives on in this shawl.

Needless to say, I shall not be writing that on the pattern this time.

Dee, you asked!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, I did! And it's another lovely story. I can definitely understand. I've had some great times that are burned into my memory. And like yours, just saying the name will bring it all back. Pure definition of a memory!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

oooohhhh; I have just got to retire! Right now, all my knitting for myself is on hold as I am busy stitching away for my son's upcoming wedding; one shawl for the bride, cabled socks for the groom and 48 table runners. I need more time to knit; this is a beautiful shawl and I really want to make it. I already have some wonderful yarn set aside. Thanks, Debi


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

ompuff said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions.
> ...


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUSSSSSSSSS

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Love it. Such a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

If you do a KAL:

I would love to know. I've never done one but I would love to knit this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Daralene


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Every time you develop another shawl pattern, I think it can't be beat. Well, you have done it again. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Another stunner, Dee! :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dee, if there is a KAL, I'll be there! (Love the story behind the name "Holbrook".)


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Absolute beauty in blue.....


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl, truly a work of art.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

It's breathtaking. I love the Delphinium color.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

absolutely stunning! love it!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

One of the most striking shawls I've ever seen! I don't know if it is your designing, your impeccable knitting, your incredible eye for color, your most skillful photography, your enlightening story re: the name of the shawl - whatever it is, you have captured it just now. I could say more about this incredibly lovely shawl but I'll save some room for someone else.
Great great pattern, Dee. I am looking forward to the KAL. LET'S GO GIRLS!!!!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Fabulous!!!!!! If you do a KAL, count me in. Love the story about the name. 
I have got a "thing" for leaves lately, this shawl is just what I have been looking for! I am ordering my yarn tonight! Can't wait to get started!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW!!!! Gorgeous!!! Will have to do this one!!!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, oh, oh, I want this pattern, Please, please,please.

Karen


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

omg! That is absolutely beautiful! I can't wait for the pattern. Will it be for sale?


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I showed this pic to my daughter who doesn't seem to be a fan of shawls and to my surprise she commented on how stunning it is. I would like to knit it but am wondering if I am ready. I have done a bit of lace and cables but have only been knitting for 5 months. Will there be a KAL available? If not that is fine, I still would like to try but know that I will be intimidated.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Well as a Test Knitter for this design I would like to compare the experience of knitting this shawl to watching my all time favorite movie.
I love the Princess Bride and I was so fortunate that it was playing on TV as I Knitted away.
This shawl is adventurous, exciting, fun and beautiful.
And it has a happy ending.
Dee as always provides a pattern that fill in the blanks and makes following directions a breeze.
She thinks about the Knitter, and takes into account the fact that we are all at differnt learning stages in our Knitting Skill Level..
Oh and by the way Dee, you did an amazing job on your knitting, color selection and design.
Robin


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I zipped over to Black Sheep Dye Works and bought 
2 skeins of their sock/fingering weight in Antique Brass colorway. It is a subtle tonal colorway.
They have a nice selection of colors right now.
Robin


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

heirloom quality


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

terrachroma said:


> Well as a Test Knitter for this design I would like to compare the experience of knitting this shawl to watching my all time favorite movie.
> I love the Princess Bride and I was so fortunate that it was playing on TV as I Knitted away.
> This shawl is adventurous, exciting, fun and beautiful.
> And it has a happy ending.
> ...


The Princess Bride is my youngest daughter's favorite movie! I never even heard of it until about a year ago. She was so excited when she found out that Inigo Montoya was Gideon from Criminal Minds!

I would like to order the yarn for this shawl, I usually order from Knit Picks, would you be able to recommend a yarn for me to use? I would appreciate it if you could as I want it as pretty as possible and an experienced knitter would know better than me


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

b-u-t-ful well done!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Dee got her yarn from ETSY on-line Store.
Stores name is Black Sheep Dye Works
I just listed the link to Black Sheep's Store.
http://www.etsy.com/people/BlackSheepDyeworks?ref=ls_profile
I just went and order from there as well.
Go to the sock yarn section, the sockyarn/fingering 
weight is in that section.
The colors are great.
Make sure you get enough yardage.
Robin


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks again! I am overwhelmed by such nice comments! And based upon what I've heard already, let's plan on doing a KAL for it. I think this will be an especially fun one, since there might be some folks who haven't done knitted on borders that might be helped by the comradery of a KAL.



christine4321 said:


> I showed this pic to my daughter who doesn't seem to be a fan of shawls and to my surprise she commented on how stunning it is. I would like to knit it but am wondering if I am ready. I have done a bit of lace and cables but have only been knitting for 5 months. Will there be a KAL available? If not that is fine, I still would like to try but know that I will be intimidated.


I am honored your daughter liked the shawl if she is not a "shawl person!" If you have only been knitting a short while, it would be quite a challenge I would think, but not impossible, particularly if you join the KAL.

I do have a free pattern on this site called the Ashton Shawlette that you may have seen. You might want to download that and have a look first, since that one is a bit easier.


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Your shawl is just perfection! I love the color. I love the pattern. Gorgeous!


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

I would love to participate in a KAL for this shawl!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is beautiful. It's on my list.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Fabulous! And the color is just beautiful. Looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is so pretty. I love your shawls, have one pattern waiting for the proper needles, but may jump over that to get this one.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Cannot wait to make this one. The colour is wonderful. You are so talanted. I would love to design a shawl but I need to make a few more first. I have bought all your patterns and will buy this one too. Thank you for designing them for us to buy the pattern. Regards Carol.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Dee your Holbrook is beautiful,so is the colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bimagirl (Mar 13, 2012)

I LOVE this! Yes to a KAL and yes to the pattern when available. Please keep me posted. Absolutely amazing!! Robin


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous! You created this yourself!!!! You are one talented lady. The yarn is a wonderful colour as well.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Spectacular, as are all your shawls, Dee! Can't wait for you to publish the pattern!  :thumbup:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I am speechless. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Dee that is just gorgeous. You have triumphed yet again, and the colour is gorgeous too, I love it. I think this will go into my to do bucket with the rest. Leonora


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW!!! Your shawl is beautiful!!! And I love that color.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my!!! Just incredible! Wow! no words to do justice!!


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

I am in complete awe! It is breathtaking! Your talent is truly a blessing. I keep telling myself, "Thou shalt not covet"....LOL


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Oh my! That is gorgeous.


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. The minute I saw it I had to check the yardage on some wonderful yarn that I must have been saving just for this shawl. Thank you. I'm ready when ever you are able to publish the pattern. Waiting with bated breath.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

What a fantastic shawl! Pattern is beautiful and love the color!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Wowwww they are beautiful. You have put so much work and love in doing them. Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

Ditto to what everyone else said. No adjectives left! Sometime share with us folks who are superior at following directions (translation: have no imagination or vision to do our own design) what it takes to deveop an original pattern. Do you think it out first and "have a picture" in your mind before you start? Pencil and paper? Start with graph paper? Computer? How much time? How much frustration? I can't imagine the feeling of accomplishment when you see it done!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

You are so very talented. It is gorgeous.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful, gorgeous shawl knitted in a wonderful color.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

There's no more to say except beautiful.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Breath taking - you've done it again!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Breath-taking! Count me in!


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow beautiful. Can't wait to try it, glad it will have written I don't do grafts well at all. Again beautiful!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning. Haven't tried lace work--don't know if I will but I love this.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Dee, you've outdone yourself!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I love the color, too


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is gorgeous - a Must Knit. Hope the pattern is available soon.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Love it!!! Congratulations on developing yet another one!!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

wow love it. Can't wait to get the pattern. let us know please


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

You are one talented lady. I love this shawl.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is so beautiful!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is just spectacular! Beautiful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous ! I just ordered the yarn for making a Holbrook Shawl. Thanks , Dee, for the beautiful design.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness..... knock my socks off! Get the pattern going... I want one! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You designed this?! Glorious!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

My favourite of your designs to date . Stunning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You designed this?! Glorious! It's truly a work of art.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful! Would love to make this - I see a lot of life-lines and frogging in my future.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! One of my favorite colors!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

Dee, This one is stunning. How did you come up with the name? Color choice is perfection!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

omg - it's breath taking!!


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

I am working on my first lace shawl, Elizabeth, and now I can't wait to get this pattern! Stunning!! Where will I wear them all??


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

Dee you are one awesome lady!! You've given us such great patterns in the past, and they have allowed me to be so proud of my knitting! Can't wait to get my hands on this pattern!... and now I have a better reason to get the Tosh I've been drooling over!!.....


----------



## Charleman's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, you've out done yourself this time. This is a work of art. Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Totally love it - can't wait for the pattern!!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Truly spectacular! I will be knitting it. I have pretty much stopped knitting everything, but your shawls.  Great artistry.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

this is gorgeous, I can't wait for the pattern...beautiful.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is the third time I have looked at this..... hurry up! Get that pattern out there..... none of us can wait..... My stomach is in knots. You have certainly outdone yourself and it seems as if you keep setting the bar higher and higher. That little creative gene you have is spectacular! How exciting!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW! That is a lot of beautiful work. Something to be really proud of.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

So pretty! Thanks, Dee, for sharing your talents with us!


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW WOW WOW. Can hardly wait for the pattern. Thank you for all your hard work and your incredible expertise.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Really, really beautiful, and I love the color!! Can't wait to get the pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW...and written pattern too...this is too good to be true. My brain does not do charts, can't wait to get this pattern!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am adding to your list of accolades. The pattern is absolutely wonderful and the colorway is just as wonderful as the pattern. Congratulations. I will look forward to the releae of this pattern also.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, I love it!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous as usual. One day I'll do a lace shawl. Laca and fingering just don't seem to be my favorite weights of yarn. I just keep trying


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh Well - here I go again. Will I be able to make this even though I have not done the Ashton? I have made lace sweaters.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl!Thank-you for your lovely designs


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

THIS WILL BE MY FIRST SHAWL!!! This is BEAUTIFUL! I have beenw anting to make a shawl for some time, and at the rate I knit this will be ready next summer. There are many shawls I really like but this one is my favorite. I LOVE the color you chose. Is shoes the stitches so well without being the focus but still adds greatly tot eh overall beauty. I LOVE the the pattern gives multidirectional interest. Straight up over the the back and shoulders, but sideways with the border. I think the stockinette stitch on the front is a wonderful touch, its simplicity mixed with the different lace patterns around it work together so well. Overall this shawl has a elegance and beauty that is just wonderful and delicate. I should probably get my feet wet with a smaller or easier shawl, but I am a glutton for punishment and will do this one! Cannot WAIT for the pattern to be available.... WONDERFUL work!!! I may have to accumulate all your patterns, theya re all lovely, but this is my favorite!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

U did again !!! Each one keeps getting better!!! I want this one !!


----------



## zubidoo (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, beautiful color and amazing pattern. This shawl has inspired me to knit a shawl, will wait for the pattern, just love it.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

The shawl is breath taking. Waiting anxiously for publication. Meanwhile,there's time to select the perfect yarn!!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I found a yarn that only has 450 yards in it but I want to make this shawl so badly with it. Dee, is there any way that this can be done? It is sock weight yarn. 
Marilyn p-k in Tucson


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I think you have outdone yourself! this is a must do! Gorgeous, thanks.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

That is without doubt the most beautiful shawl I have ever seen in my entire life - and I have been places and seen a lot. You go girl!!!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

ompuff said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions.
> ...


I have to agree with you on that... :thumbup:


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

OMG that is beautiful,and the color takes my breath away!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

OMG that is beautiful,and the color takes my breath away!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous shawl. I would love to get the pattern when it's ready. I've gone to Black Sheep and haven't been able to find the delphinium colorway (beautiful colour by the way) so I'll see if I can find something similar locally. Another of your striking patterns. Thanks.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

This pattern is really LOVELY! Thanks!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

yes, please let us all know when you are publishing your pattern, although i have yet to make one of your shawls, it appears i am a great collector of your patterns.............
one day, i keep telling myself, one day......


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dee,
All of you shawl designs are soooo beautiful, but Holbrook seems more delicate... it's so feminine.

I was one of Dee's Merry Band of test knitters. I chose lace weight yarn and used Dee's easy directions to increase (or decrease) the shawl's size. As I was reading her directions and knitting along, it really felt like she was right there walking me through each step.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Dee, it is so beautiful, I can't wait to start on it when I get back home.


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautifully different!! Look forward to the pattern.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

Really gorgeous with interesting combination of patterned & unpatterned area.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Another exquisite design.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Absolutely exquisite!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

gorgeous, of course! pj stitches!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!!! I haven't made one of your shaws yet but this one is it. I have the yarn waiting to be knit up and this is it. Please let me know when you have the pattern in print and were to get it. Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

So excited about this pattern I can't spell...Hahaha


----------



## helenkerr1 (Apr 25, 2011)

A very beautiful shawl, thank you for sharing it with us, you can be very proud of it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my! This is gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

That is just the best of the best. Can't wait to get the pattern. Just to lovely for words.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Whereas my other shawl-naming stories are a bit more wholesome in nature, the story is this:
> 
> About 18 years ago, when driving cross-country to my new home in Hollywood, CA, I stayed overnight in Holbrook, AZ, outside of the Painted Desert in eastern Arizona. We spent the evening at DeeDee and PeeWee's Cholla Lounge partying with the locals and having a grand old time. I was on my way to get married in Las Vegas to my ex-husband at the Elvis wedding chapel. (True.) The whole town pretty much was in this bar and was so warm and welcoming, toasting our marriage in advance and making us feel like we'd been born and raised there. It was one of those lovely experiences bonding with complete strangers that you remember the rest of your life.
> 
> ...


It sure feels like the people from Holbrook have invaded Knitting Paradise. Talk about a "warm and welcoming" spirit and "bonding with complete strangers that you remember the rest of your life."


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! Fell in love with this one..... and with all the others.


----------



## mklett (Sep 5, 2012)

FABULOUS!! How will I know when you have published the pattern and how can I get it?


----------



## mklett (Sep 5, 2012)

FABULOUS!! How will I know when you have published the pattern and how can I get it?


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful, you do amazing work, and I love the color too


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another one of Dee's test knitters checking in. Had to add that this was such a delight to knit. I knit one as a gift, but believe me, having seen the finished shawl, I wish it were mine, and now I know that I have to make one myself. It is so different from the other shawls, yet definitely has Dee's mark all over it. I began knitting shawls in February with Dee's Ashton, and she definitely has converted me to lace knitting. Now having done this one, I love doing the knitted-on borders. 

Sue


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

A true work of art.


----------



## knit14me2 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is it!! This is the one that I want to do with this yarn that I have had in my stash for months, it took a special shawl/pattern to bring out the true beauty in the yarn. I had purchased the yarn to do a shawl for my mother, as her office is a bit chilly all the time and she does not have anything like this, just a blanket, which she says is very unprofessional (I agree) This will be PERFECT. Thank you so much. Include me in the KAL!

Jodi


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous and the color is lush.
I look forward to your pattern.
Thanks for sharing and making me ooh and aah!


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

This is beautiful. Can't wait to get the pattern. Just beautiful.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions. Hope to publish the pattern within the next week or two.
> 
> I used the most fabulous fingering weight yarn, Black Sheep Dyeworks Merino Sock in the Delphinium colorway, about 650 yards on US 5s. Blocked dimensions: 66" x 26".
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


This shawl is just gorgeous. And the color couldn't be more perfect. Can't wait to try this one. Thank you so much.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

stevieland said:


> These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions. Hope to publish the pattern within the next week or two.
> 
> I used the most fabulous fingering weight yarn, Black Sheep Dyeworks Merino Sock in the Delphinium colorway, about 650 yards on US 5s. Blocked dimensions: 66" x 26".
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


That is absolutely gorgeous, how long did it take you to make it?


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

That's just too beautiful for words! Love that color.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

Totally gorgeous and love love love the color. It makes it look very classy.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow wow wow. Absolutely gorgeous. I hope with my little experience and your help I will knit it


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a must have that's for sure.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Was Holbrook (the parrot) the color that you chose?? I recently "met" Sebastian(the parrot that rides on Raul Rodriguez on the Rose Parade float) and he was a vivid blue.



stevieland said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> > BTW...what's the story on the name for this one? I enjoy the name stories as much as the patterns!
> ...


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

The shawl is simply gorgeous. I join the ranks of those waiting for the pattern. 

I may not be able to do the KAL unless it happens after Christmas this year. I have 12 grandchildren and am making them all stuffed animals, some knit, some crochet, depending on the grandchild. Only have 2 completely done at this time, I know, cutting it close.

But would love to make this shawl for my daughter for Christmas next year.

Awesome work!
Donna


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

That is so beautiful! You are so creative, thank goodness! We need new patterns to keep coming!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

its amazing dee just love it


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I so very excited for the Holbrook ! It's absolutely beautiful !
Needles , yarn and I are READY


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! How are we to keep up with all your beautiful designs when you can design them faster than I can knit them! Keep up the great work; we appreciate you and enjoy your wonderful talent.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks everyone! You are very kind. I'm so glad you all like the design. Since it is rather different from my other ones, I was keeping my fingers crossed.


Love the design! Eager to knit another one of your shawls, but life has gotten in the way (again). Currently knitting a cardigan for my daughter at her request. Then have some knitting to do for the granddaughters. One of my granddaughters claimed my Ashton, so I want to make another one for myself. So much knitting, so little time. Thank you for all of your wonderful designs.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!

So happy you've ventured out to a different shape. Looking forward to knitting this.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Me want!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunning, i can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Will the pattern be available?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I wake up and run out to an appointment and come back to see all your comments.... I am really am speechless. Wow. 

I can say this: I am learning along with the rest of you. I hadn't a clue how to design a semi-circular shawl, but since there had been interest in that shape, I decided this old dog needed a new trick and Holbrook was born. I promise to keep pushing myself with these designs and we can all become the best little lace knitters in the world!!! How about it???

Will try to answer a few questions since I last posted:

The pattern will be available next Wednesday. I will be selling it on my Craftsy page and so will post the pattern in the links section here. 

I'll start the KAL on Wednesday also, so that will be posted in the Main section here. I'll make it a point to PM anyone who posted on this topic showing interest in the KAL to let you know when we are "live."


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Dee, it is gorgeous, stunning, and I am sure everyone else have used all the other descriptive words I can't think of at the moment, but OMgoodness!! I love it!!! I still have to purchase my yarn. Another gorgeous shawl! Keep them coming!!! Thanks for sharing your talent!!!! I am now waiting for that pattern to be released! ;0)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Really beautiful, Dee, but I have two problems: I'm only on chart four of Glenallen, and my old computer died before the new one got here so I have no way to print out the pattern once you publish it! I need to knit faster and FedEx needs to drive faster!! Can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Whereas my other shawl-naming stories are a bit more wholesome in nature, the story is this:
> ...


You know, when I was writing that post about the town, I was thinking the same thing. I must have subconsciously named the shawl Holbrook because of it! Because this place has become the Holbrook of the internet for me for sure.

To anyone who recently asked about the name of the shawl and where it came from, just read the top of this post.


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

Stunning - I love it!


----------



## knitty kate (Jun 28, 2011)

beautiful work x


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> Was Holbrook (the parrot) the color that you chose?? I recently "met" Sebastian(the parrot that rides on Raul Rodriguez on the Rose Parade float) and he was a vivid blue.


No, Holbrook was grey and orange and yellow. I just loved that yarn color and knew it would be perfect for the design. I also have to pick my yarn colors based on how well they photograph and show off the particular design.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful!!! the border pattern reminds me of angelfish swimming, you did a great pattern !!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh my word. What more to say. It is beautiful. You have surpassed yourself.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

> That is absolutely gorgeous, how long did it take you to make it?


It took me about two weeks, knitting at work when I could and on my day's off. But test knitters took between 1 week (that would be our britgirl, aka superfastknittinggirl, and she'd never done a knitted on border before!) and 2 weeks.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow! That looks incredible!!!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.I am jealous of your talent.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

You challenge us....we challenge you...my biggest challenge is trying to decide which one do I do next. I give up trying to keep up with you; the patterns are coming out quicker than I can knit!!!!


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

that is stunning wish i had the patience to do that


----------



## pschnitker (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to buy this pattern when you get it written. I have never seen such a BEAUTIFUL shawl.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Holbrook Shawl it gorgeous! I will for sure be purchasing it. I hope I live long enough to knit all of your shawls.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll look forward to the published pattern. Don't think I have time to join the KAL .. but wish I did!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

You are so talented in your designing. I will give you another challenge. Have you ever tried designing a Faroese style shawl?


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Fantabulous! I've been waiting for a non-triangle shawl. I love the winding border. It reminds me of an ivy my Grandmother had trained around her front porch.
> 
> That's the same exact yarn and colorway I used on Alex. It's simply sensuous!
> 
> Put me on the list! Thank you for the new shape!


Exactly what I thought when I saw this one, Dee! You are such an artisan and I can't wait to try this pattern! Thanks for sharing your enormous talents with your fellow KPers  Lynn


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Love, love the 'Holbrook' story...I am smiling again.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT. Can't wait for the pattern. I have some picky wemen in my family who do not like triangular shawls. This one will knock their sox off at Christmas. Thanks for sharing, and please hurry with the pattern. God's willing, I will be making 3 by Christmas in addition to everything else I'll be doing.

Hugs,

Angela


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Dee - do you know if the pattern will also be available for purchase thru Ravelry? Debi


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, this is exquisite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous I have NEVER tried lace knitting. Very intimitating! but this shawl....boy, I wish I could...


----------



## mommah (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my, you did it again! 
I'm still trying to get past the first row on my Alexandria. I am nothing, if not persistantly stubborn. I WILL get there eventually.
Anyway - Your Holbrook is beautiful, as are all your shawls. Thank you. 
Will be looking for this pattern too.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh wow! You've done it again!!Beautiful!!!


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

Dee- this is truly a beautiful design and I will be knitting that one. I just blocked my Alexandra shawl and wanted to give you a big thank you. First of all the design and instructions were exceptional. But the special thanks comes your way because of your admonitions when working with certain yarns. I did my shawl in madelinetosh sock which I absolutely love. I bought 2 skeins at the same time - same store and could have sworn that they were a very good match. However, I did follow your advice and started the new skein at the border. I am so happy I followed your sage advice as the new skein was way darker than the beginning skein but it looks okay on the finished work ---because it looks like I planned it that way. Thanks- will look forward to putting the new design into my queue --after the Ashton that I am starting tonight and the Elizabeth that I have the pattern and yarn purchased.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful! You are an inspiration to us all! Thanks!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

stevieland said:


> > That is absolutely gorgeous, how long did it take you to make it?
> 
> 
> It took me about two weeks, knitting at work when I could and on my day's off. But test knitters took between 1 week (that would be our britgirl, aka superfastknittinggirl, and she'd never done a knitted on border before!) and 2 weeks.


It will take me MUCH longer to knit it than 2 weeks! I never seem to have enough time for knitting as I would like. Cant wait till next Wednesday for the KAL!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Our Dee is truly an inspiration to everyone. Her beautiful designs are so easy to knit and her instructions are as clear as if she was standing right beside you. I was one that didn't like knitting from charts and now I truly love them. 
This design is simple yet so very effective. I could not believe my eyes when I saw what this beauty looked like off the block and filmed so professionally. 
I am so honored to be considered a friend.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Your comment, "I hadn't a clue how to design a semi-circular shawl." If only I could be so clueless. We anxiously away the arrival of Holbrook..... So exciting.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful! And in my favorite color!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Can someone explain how a knitted on boarder works? Does it involve picking up stitches?


----------



## hollyboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Can someone explain how a knitted on boarder works? Does it involve picking up stitches?


We'll sure find out when we get the pattern! However, here is a link you can check out:

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oGdW9IqUdQ9T8AjGNXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE0a2M5ZWUwBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA0FDQlkwMV85Nw--/SIG=11ov2vffc/EXP=1346902472/**http%3a//www.miriamfelton.com/%3fp=379


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

I'm another one who is anxiously waiting to see the pattern. Thanks for showing this - it is awesome! Riley


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent!


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

Stunning. A beautiful design and the color is perfect. :thumbup:   :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

OH Wow! Absolutely gorgeous. You have outdone yourself. Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Can someone explain how a knitted on boarder works? Does it involve picking up stitches?


That link that CathyAnn provided is the same one I link to on the pattern. Basically, you start the shawl at the neck, knit down until you have 275 st on the needles, or however big or small you want to make it, and then cast on 27 stitches, which is the width of the border.

On the wrong side of every row, the last stitch of the border is knitted together with the next live body stitch on the left needle, so it joins the border to the main shawl. You just keep knitting back and forth on the border, joining every WS row. When you are done, you bind off a small amount of stitches and you are done!


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Oh, Dee! I'm ready to start -- have yarn and needles -- just waiting... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

marimom said:


> I found a yarn that only has 450 yards in it but I want to make this shawl so badly with it. Dee, is there any way that this can be done? It is sock weight yarn.
> Marilyn p-k in Tucson


You could, but you would definitely end up with a shawlette size. We did not test knit that small a size, but it would probably work fine as long as you were not expecting anything large.

From the pattern:

_The size is easily customizable for whatever weight you choose. The design is perfect if you are trying to optimize the yardage of your skein/s, as the shawl body uses up about half the total yardage. If you start the border after youve knitted up half of your yarn, you will be sure to have enough for whatever size you choose to knit. _

So Marilyn, you can weigh your skein, knit the body until you've used up about half of it, and then start the border.



Candykayro said:


> ... But the special thanks comes your way because of your admonitions when working with certain yarns. I did my shawl in madelinetosh sock which I absolutely love. I bought 2 skeins at the same time - same store and could have sworn that they were a very good match. However, I did follow your advice and started the new skein at the border. I am so happy I followed your sage advice as the new skein was way darker than the beginning skein but it looks okay on the finished work ---because it looks like I planned it that way...


Conversely, since I love love love hand dyed yarns, I like to design the patterns so you would not have to alternate if you use 2 skeins. So you can use the up however much you want of the first skein and then just switch to the second one when you start the border. I did this with the Alexandra pattern too as Candykayro says above. It words really well, and looks like a "design decision" rather than "darn these skeins looks different, and now everyone knows it!!" Glad it worked out for you, Candy... that Tosh Merino light will often look exactly the same in the skein but really different knitted up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I found Dee's instructions very easy to follow. Just do as they say, and you should be fine. I speak as one who was intimidated upon first hearing "knitted on border", but when I did the test knit I found I just proceeded into it and everything flowed along. It was a very satisfying feeling as I worked my way along the border and saw it developing. Dee really outdid herself on this shawl! Trust her instructions! She really takes her time to make them readable and easy to follow.

Sue


stevieland said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain how a knitted on boarder works? Does it involve picking up stitches?
> ...


----------



## Darlean (Aug 15, 2012)

Your work is fantastic and the color is wonderful. I applaud you :thumbup:


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought some lovely hand-tinted fine two-ply lambswool. Would that work for this shawl?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have yarn just waiting for this pattern.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Oh, Dee! I'm ready to start -- have yarn and needles -- just waiting... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I concur with probably everyone who sees this shawl...Absolute dyno-mite !!  thanks for sharing--now hurry scurry with pattern   hope I am not to bossy--this will be my first shawl ever


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

This is beautiful! You have a lot of talent! thanks for sharing.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh so beautiful!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain how a knitted on boarder works? Does it involve picking up stitches?
> ...


CathyAnn thank you for posting this link. I think I get it, but there's also a possibility I'm confused too if I think too much about it. The big plus is it doesn't appear to involve picking up stitches. Phew!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain how a knitted on boarder works? Does it involve picking up stitches?
> ...


Thanks Dee. You make it sound so simple. I am sure it will all make sense and fll into place when i have a go.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mimsey said:


> I bought some lovely hand-tinted fine two-ply lambswool. Would that work for this shawl?


The yarn is gorgeous! Looking at a yarn conversion chart, it looks like the yarn will be just fine! Dee says she used fingering weight yarn.

Here's the link: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEkQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theknittingsite.com%2Fknitting-conversion-tables%2F&ei=DrpHUITNFMqkigL9nIHACA&usg=AFQjCNGkktf2K8fX1loqjYzmcTJJDdEjYQ&sig2=DfFrDOt4nhdiE7-areurAw


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Well, you do pick up stitches as you go, but read Britgirl's entry above. That should put your mind at rest. However, I just want to say, from my own experience, that it always seems so much harder, more intimidating, until I get to actually following the directions. Then I wonder at how I could possibly have been intimidated! That is especially true with Dee's, because she is so *very* clear in all of her patterns.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The yarn is gorgeous! Looking at a yarn conversion chart, it looks like the yarn will be just fine! Dee says she used fingering weight yarn.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEkQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theknittingsite.com%2Fknitting-conversion-tables%2F&ei=DrpHUITNFMqkigL9nIHACA&usg=AFQjCNGkktf2K8fX1loqjYzmcTJJDdEjYQ&sig2=DfFrDOt4nhdiE7-areurAw


I was really lucky with it. I was going to bid on it (EBay UK) but had to go out before the bidding really started. I put my bid in, walked away and ended up getting the two skeins for £10.50 ... It is due tomorrow as the seller posted it yesterday. I can't wait to feel the lovely stuff


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the color!


----------



## pudgie713 (Apr 9, 2012)

This is beautiful! I can't wait for next Wednesday when the pattern comes out! I'm looking forward to this KAL! :-D


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very different - very beautiful, very clever - bet a lot of people will be calling for this pattern


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Words cannot describe what I think of your work. It is fantastic!!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Please add me to your KAL, never have done one, so am looking forward to doing this. N


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. The color is also stunning.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's really beautiful you are so talented should be very proud of the design.
Love the pattern and colour would love a copy of the pattern when it is ready


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Lovely, as always! Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done. Beautiful shawl.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

That is so beautiful!!!!! I think it is the best, yet.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

I would like to try the KAL for this shawl please.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning!! :thumbup:


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

i will be waiting for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! Very Pretty


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh Dee, it is just beautiful; takes my breath away. I'm so glad I checked KP today, I've been away from it for awhile. My good friend is undergoing cancer treatment and I've been busy with her. I just finished the Wilshire and knitting is what I do while I'm sitting in waiting rooms. I look forward to getting pattern & yarn for another of your gorgeous creations. Thanks for all your wonderful patterns & instructions.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> Oh Dee, it is just beautiful; takes my breath away. I'm so glad I checked KP today, I've been away from it for awhile. My good friend is undergoing cancer treatment and I've been busy with her. I just finished the Wilshire and knitting is what I do while I'm sitting in waiting rooms. I look forward to getting pattern & yarn for another of your gorgeous creations. Thanks for all your wonderful patterns & instructions.


Hi. Nice to hear from you. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I can only imagine how difficult this all must be for her.... and how concerned you must be. I'm glad you have your knitting to keep you busy. I know I'd love to see your Wilshire when you are done. Please extend my good wishes to your dear friend.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another winner Dee! I look forward to your pattern becoming available :-D


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Out of this world piece. Anybody would be proud to wear this...I know I would. Looking forward for the pattern coming out. Just love it.


----------



## Jopett (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, What a beautiful Shawl. You are very clever. I'd be interested in buying the pattern once it is published.


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

The shawl you designed is absolutely gorgeous. What a stunning piece to wear! kelela


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

What a beautiful blue. My favorite color. Just an exceptional job. rlmayknit


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow. My goodness what a beauty. This will definitely go on my to do list. You are so talented.I loved the color.


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG!!!! That is just beautiful. I have a couple of your shawls in my favorites folder. I have never really knit lace before but your designs make me want to do them all. I hope i can they are beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

I love it. Stunning


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions. Hope to publish the pattern within the next week or two.
> 
> I used the most fabulous fingering weight yarn, Black Sheep Dyeworks Merino Sock in the Delphinium colorway, about 650 yards on US 5s. Blocked dimensions: 66" x 26".
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Thanks to you for sharing !

Another lovely pattern on my to do list. I'd better live to a 100 if I want to achieve everything on my list.


----------



## Cookie1957 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is just BEAUTIFUL!! I love the color too. I hope I can knit like this some day.


----------



## busybobb (Sep 29, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking! Lovely choice of color as well. My hat's off to you!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Thanks again! I am overwhelmed by such nice comments! And based upon what I've heard already, let's plan on doing a KAL for it. I think this will be an especially fun one, since there might be some folks who haven't done knitted on borders that might be helped by the comradery of a KAL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did see that one as well. I don't want to miss this KAL though so I think I will order the yarn so that I am prepared. This is the prettiest shawl I have seen and I know I may have some problems but I think if I concentrate and partake in the KAL I should be able to do it. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

What is KAL?


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

WOW, I can't knit, but I am an expert on looking and hon your shawl is to drool for. I love it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A Knit-a-long. You get a chance to knit whilst others are doing the same thing. If you have any problems, just ask, and you will get answers, usually fairly quickly. With Dee's shawls KALs you will find Shawlettes (those who have already made a Dee shawl) ready to try and answer your questions, or you can PM Dee too if you need help. Sometimes you might post a pic of your problem area and Dee will identify the problem and put you on the right track. A KAL is also a meeting place just to discuss your progress, or even just to make some sort of social comments. It is a place to feel at home with fellow shawl knitters. It is a wonderful place to participate with others, receiving feedback, encouragement and comparing notes. Give it a try, I am sure you will be glad if you do so.

Sue


ajay said:


> What is KAL?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

OOPs, sorry, this was supposed just to have been editing my previous post. Hit the wrong button!



britgirl said:


> A Knit-a-long. You get a chance to knit whilst others are doing the same thing. If you have any problems, just ask, and you will get answers, usually fairly quickly. With Dee's shawls KALs you will find Shawlettes (those who have already made a Dee shawl) ready to try and answer your questions, or you can PM Dee too if you need help. Sometimes you might post a pic of your problem area and Dee will identify the problem and put you on the right track. A KAL is also a meeting place just to discuss your progress, or even just to make some sort of social comments. It is a place to feel at home with fellow shawl knitters. It is a wonderful place to participate with others, making new friends, receiving feedback, encouragement and comparing notes. Give it a try, I am sure you will be glad if you do so.
> 
> Sue
> 
> ...


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! This is stunning!


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

That's just gorgeous! I love the pattern.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

can't wait to get this one. It's beautiful, I just love the color


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

mimsey said:


> I bought some lovely hand-tinted fine two-ply lambswool. Would that work for this shawl?


I Test Knitted Holbrook in Malabrigo laceweight and the diameter of that yarn was simliar to a 
size 10 crochet thread. In colorway Simple Taupe.
So the smaller diameter laceweight worked great.
To make Dee's Blocking Measurements I 
Repeated Body Chart 2 for 3 extra times 
making a total of 23 repeats and changed the 
needle size from 5US to 4 US.

I hope you find this information helpful.

I wanted a fine heirloom look and feel and that's what I got.

Robin


----------



## desertmom99 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so glad that lace weight can be used for this beautiful design. I, too, would like to be part of this KAL. Once the KAL starts, will a different thread be started? I have only been in one other KAL, actually I am still in the middle of it on Ravelry. I am finding that I really love to be part of a community that is working on the same project.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## litelmommy (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually squeaked out loud when I saw this pic! I can not wait to make this! Gonna have to head to my LYS ASAP. Thank you so much for sharing your amazing talents!!


----------



## Shargeo (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the type of shawl that I think is prettier than a triangle shawl. I am looking foreward to getting your pattern as soon as you publish it. Thank you so much for designing this lovely work. You are priceless! Shari


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It's the pettiest one yet!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Totally gorgeous!



stevieland said:


> These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions. Hope to publish the pattern within the next week or two.
> 
> I used the most fabulous fingering weight yarn, Black Sheep Dyeworks Merino Sock in the Delphinium colorway, about 650 yards on US 5s. Blocked dimensions: 66" x 26".
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

The design makes me think of an angel fish (tropical)


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

AMAZING!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, I love this design. My daughter loves this particular one, too. She likes it more like a scarf, than a shawl, and you have given directions to make it smaller, and more like a shawlette. It is BEAUTIFUL! Besides the lovely design, and the contrasting solid and lace, you chose the yarn and the color that shows it off to perfection. This one sure is a hit!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who has posted here.... I am really touched by your kind comments about the design. I will say again that I don't think I ever would have become a "designer" without the encouragement and support of the wonderful community on this site. I am grateful each and every day to anyone who has ever commented on my designs and to all of you that have knitted them. Bless your hearts!

I am leaving for a little day trip, making a couple hour country drive to...... wait...... a yarn store!!!!! Going to Two Rivers Yarns in Brunswick, MD. So I'll be away from a computer a bit, but am taking the laptop so will check in later tonight in case anyone had any questions.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Oooooooo! I may have to put the Alexandra on hold while I make this one. I love everything about it. Please put a note on this thread when you publish the pattern so I don't miss it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG Dee! This is a beautiful shawl! I love it!

KAL?????

Anita


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

that is really good! very pretty! nice job!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Went to Craftsy just in case the Holbrook was on there..... It must be another Holbrook because doesn't look anything like this pattern and Dee said it wouldn't be posted for another week or so.


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

Please, please send message when you publish this beautiful piece of work...Thank you. Wanda


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Please add me to the pm notice for the KAL. Thanks.


----------



## GiGiRose (May 18, 2012)

Just purchased the sock weight merino cashmere from Black Sheep Dyeworks to do this shawl. I couldn't find a color in the sock weight merino that I liked that had enough yardage, so I went with the merino cashmere. Hope it works for this pattern. I am so excited.


----------



## reginasue (Mar 28, 2011)

at a quick glance it looks like angel fish round the bottom pattern its lovely...sue j.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it....where can I buy the pattern?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Love it....where can I buy the pattern?


From what Dee has said, it will be out in about a week. She will tell us when the time comes. Stay tuned...


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> RavinRed said:
> 
> 
> > Love it....where can I buy the pattern?
> ...


Standing by.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG!!!!!! that is absolutely beautiful and the colour.......gorgeous. Waiting for the pattern.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That is GORGEOUS!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Please, please, i WANT THAT PATTERN.

kAREN


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Tomasina said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > RavinRed said:
> ...


Can't wait !!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

THIS SURE IS A HIT! It will become A CLASSIC! CONGRATULATIONS Dee! A STAR IS BORN!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

You shawls are beautiful ! I love them allne day I will attempt something tthat that complicated&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I ordered my yarn this morning!


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl! Also love the color!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not a shawl person but this one may change my mind it is gorgeous. I also love the colour


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful !!!


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

One of the most beautiful shawls I've seen yet. I can hardly wait for you to publish the pattern!


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

stevieland said:


> momrnbk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dee, it is just beautiful; takes my breath away. I'm so glad I checked KP today, I've been away from it for awhile. My good friend is undergoing cancer treatment and I've been busy with her. I just finished the Wilshire and knitting is what I do while I'm sitting in waiting rooms. I look forward to getting pattern & yarn for another of your gorgeous creations. Thanks for all your wonderful patterns & instructions.
> ...


Hi Dee, Thanks for your kind words. Here's my Wilshire. You can't see the clear glass beads I added to the border. I just loved working with this pattern. Looking forward to the Holbrook KAL.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

The Wilshire is just beautiful! This is one of my very favoite patterns, to me, a perfect balance between stockinette and lace design. You knit it beautifully, and the blocking looks perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

What yarn/needles did you use, and what are the finished dimensions?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> marimom said:
> 
> 
> > I found a yarn that only has 450 yards in it but I want to make this shawl so badly with it. Dee, is there any way that this can be done? It is sock weight yarn.
> ...


Hi again Marilyn. Since we had not test knitted a shawlette size, I made an assumption regarding the body to border ratio that I realized was incorrect once I thought about it more, and then did some number crunching. For such a small size, the border uses up more than half of the yardage so switching it at the halfway point will not work for the smaller yardage.

Further, as I pictured a shawlette size of this design, I realized that the border is really too wide to look proportional on that small a body. So I would recommend knitting this design as the shawl size pictured or larger. Once could go a tiny bit smaller, but I would not recommend too much so.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > momrnbk said:
> ...


WOW WOW WOW!! That is fantastic. Love the black. It looks so dramatic. Just lovely!


----------



## Irish0827 (May 10, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Where can I buy your patterns?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dee, all of your shawls are outstanding, but I think you really outdid yourself this time with the Holbrook. It is truly a work of art!!Absolutely gorgeous!!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Irish0827 said:


> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Where can I buy your patterns?


Dee's patterns are available on Ravelry - the first one, Ashton, is free. You can search Dee O'Keefe. Holbrook will be released next week.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Irish0827 said:


> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Where can I buy your patterns?


Thanks so much! They are also on Craftsy... if you look right under this message, you can see my two pattern stores on both of the sites.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl in the black.

Sue



momrnbk said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > momrnbk said:
> ...


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The Wilshire is just beautiful! This is one of my very favoite patterns, to me, a perfect balance between stockinette and lace design. You knit it beautifully, and the blocking looks perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> What yarn/needles did you use, and what are the finished dimensions?


Thanks for the compliment. I used size 3 needles. I usually use the Addi lace, but tried the Hiya Hiya this time and liked them. I'm still a little leery if the cable connection is as good as the Addi. The yarn was JaggerSpun Zephyr 2/18 in Ebony. I used just a little of the 2nd 2oz skein to finish. The finished size is 78X39 inches.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous Wilshire, momm!!! :thumbup:


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ooooooooh! So Beautiful!


----------



## jaysallycat (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness gracious me.It's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, almost done with Nardira (binding off) with many mistakes I'm afraid. Swore I'd take a break from shawls, I lied, put me on the list.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> Ok, almost done with Nardira (binding off) with many mistakes I'm afraid. Swore I'd take a break from shawls, I lied, put me on the list.


I'm sorry about the mistakes (I'm sure they look worse to you) but is it wrong that I had a good laugh about "I lied?" Yep, it's hard to stop knitting them once you start, no matter how frustrating they are. Glad you're sticking around!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Could you just possibly be another addicted one? Join the club! Glad you are almost done with, and hopefully you will soon have it off the needles, blocked and then you will have to post it so we all can see your achievement.

Sue



Carolannknits said:


> Ok, almost done with Nardira (binding off) with many mistakes I'm afraid. Swore I'd take a break from shawls, I lied, put me on the list.


----------



## nanalizzy (Dec 8, 2011)

Please add me to the list for the Holbrook Kal. I have 880 yds of baby alpaca lace weight that I hope can be used. This yarn has been yearning for the right pattern.
Betty


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful shawl...love the rounded edge. The soft blue is so pleasing to the eye.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I have never done a KAl.I think i'd woud like to try the KAL for this shawl please.


----------



## psychick (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello Dee, What a magnificient pattern and the colour is beautiful. I've been waiting for "the" pattern to knit my first shawl and this is it. Could you please put me on a list or whatever for whenthe pattern is available.
Waiting patiently!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

me too for the KAL. can't wait!!!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Exquisite!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I just looked and it appears that Holbrook is available on Ravelry but not on Craftsy, yet.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Holbrook is available on both sites.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I just looked and it appears that Holbrook is available on Ravelry but not on Craftsy, yet.


It is on Craftsy, but if you just search for "Holbrook" it won't come up, you have to search "Holbrook Shawl." Yeah, I know, it's sort of silly.

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/holbrook-shawl/29797


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Or go by Dee's Craftsy link under the Ravelry one.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked and it appears that Holbrook is available on Ravelry but not on Craftsy, yet.
> ...


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

mine is downloading as I type --- hooray!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I was on the Holbrook Shawl KAL, and now can't find it!!! Can anyone tell me where to find it???


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Try
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109421-1.html

Hopefully that should do it
Sue



CathyAnn said:


> I was on the Holbrook Shawl KAL, and now can't find it!!! Can anyone tell me where to find it???


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I was on the Holbrook Shawl KAL, and now can't find it!!! Can anyone tell me where to find it???


http://www.knitting paradise.com/t-54540-1html

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accesory/holbrook-shawl/29797

Hope this helps.


----------



## sandiknits (Apr 25, 2012)

Amazing. Wish I had the skills to give your new pattern a try.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

no.these people are not being kind to you, they are being truthful.your work is amazing...beautiful!

you must realize you have a gift.some women cannot even knit a facecloth!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Holbrook is available on both sites.


Thank you, thank you. I have another project that I have to finish before I can start this one. Bummer !! Have the wool, already to go.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cakes said:


> no.these people are not being kind to you, they are being truthful.your work is amazing...beautiful!
> 
> you must realize you have a gift.some women cannot even knit a facecloth!


Then I will just say "thank you."

But in my defense..... since I had no idea I had any sort of artistic talent until I was about 50 years old, it still comes as a surprise to me to be frank.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

It was worth waiting for then! cheers.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

stevieland said:


> These are some pics of my new design called Holbrook. It is a semi-circular shawl with a knitted-on border. Yep, I actually designed a shawl that was not a triangle! I figured since you all challenged yourselves to knit my lace shawls, I could challenge myself too. It will also have written as well as charted instructions. Hope to publish the pattern within the next week or two.
> 
> I used the most fabulous fingering weight yarn, Black Sheep Dyeworks Merino Sock in the Delphinium colorway, about 650 yards on US 5s. Blocked dimensions: 66" x 26".
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


The bottom of this shawl looks like fish swimming!! It is just absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks so much. You made my day. :lol: Michelle in Texas


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, Dee, this is by far the most beautiful one of them yet! You just keep getting better and better at designing shawls! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

let me know.. it is beautiful..


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

For late comers, here's the link to the KAL.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109421-20.html#2105617


----------



## Irish0827 (May 10, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in replying. Thank you for the information.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> For late comers, here's the link to the KAL.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109421-20.html#2105617


Just bought the pattern even if I'm not ready to start. It is gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> > For late comers, here's the link to the KAL.
> ...


Hi Mamiepoo! It is nice to see you. You know you are welcome to join whenever you are ready.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > CrochetyLady said:
> ...


Thanks Dee. I have a few days off from work so will pay a visit to the new Michaels in town to look for some yarn. It needs to be love at first sight.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

What a lovely shawl....


----------



## chiarina (Mar 17, 2018)

OMG. I want one. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning shadwl


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning shadwl


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dang, wish I could knit that....


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its just beautiful. Such a lovely pattern and colour.


----------

